# Verzauber -Twink



## Dantur (9. Oktober 2008)

Hey ... kann mein Verzauber-Twink meine Main-seelengebundenen Items verzaubern ?
Und wenn ja, wie ?

Danke für die Hilfe !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dantur


----------



## Sylverstar (9. Oktober 2008)

nein das funktioniert nicht


----------



## mccord (9. Oktober 2008)

das geht erst ab patch 3.0
schriftgelehrte können dann items (-> klick) herstellen auf die ein verzauberer verzauberungen wirken kann. 
die entstandenen schriftrollen können dann gehandelt/verschickt und von jedem verwendet werden (1 benutzung pro schriftrolle) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dantur (9. Oktober 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> das geht erst ab patch 3.0
> schriftgelehrte können dann items (-> klick) herstellen auf die ein verzauberer verzauberungen wirken kann.
> die entstandenen schriftrollen können dann gehandelt/verschickt und von jedem verwendet werden (1 benutzung pro schriftrolle)
> 
> ...




Danke für die Info !

Dantur


----------

